# Therapy...



## ted_ginn (Nov 15, 2005)

I just had my first visit with a therapist yesterday. The problem is, my next apointment is in 13 days. :sigh My question: When starting out, how often should I see my therapist per week/month??

Thanks!

8)


----------



## jessr421 (Mar 29, 2007)

i just started seeing a therapist too! 
she made my next appoinment a month from the 1st date. 

i guess it depends on your problems, it might take a few long session to get it all out... and then its just maintaining your daily/weekly/monthly hassles

Time really does fly! so 12 times a year is a lot. but every other week might be good too! i know my health insurance only covers 24 visits per year, you may want to look into that as well! 

what did the doctor say? about how often to go?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

when i had a therapist i went once a week and it was ok :yes


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I had once a week CBT for about 4 months. I was a total mess, a pretty intractable case and I was having therapy for a year. I dropped to once a fortnight and really looked forward to the sessions.

Ross


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

My sessions are usually about once a week, sometimes once every two weeks. I look forward to my sessions because my counselor always makes me feel so encouraged and uplifted about my life and my personality. Its important to have a therapist that you can "click with", but unfortunately I'm graduating from college in about 4 weeks and won't be able to see her anymore after that, so I don't know how that's going to affect me.


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

The first therapist I went to I saw once a week. My current therapist I see twice a week. It's a lot, but I guess I need it. It's helped quite a bit.

My knee jerk reaction is to say once a week, but I suppose it's different depending on your problems/insurance/financial situation.


----------

